# Talaga miss mo ako?



## STUUK23

Please can someone help me translate this sentence I received from a friend in the Philippines.

Talaga miss mo ako? miss din kta.
Mahal ka na sa akin

Thanks


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi there!

"Talaga, miss mo ko?" = really? u missed me?
"miss din kita" = i missed u too
"mahal ka na sa akin" = u'r already loved here ( not the exact translation but what is really meant... that u've become precious to him/her) 

there ya go! hope this helps!

cheers!


----------



## STUUK23

Thanks very much for your help! 

Those are very nice things to hear!


----------



## STUUK23

Thanks again could you also tell me the meaning of the word "Sobra" used in the context. " mis na kita sobra"

Also can you translate "Mis na talaga kita" I think I understand it but just want to be sure!

Thanks Very much you are a massive help!


----------



## MariadeManila

hi ya! am here again!


"sobra" = very much
"miss na talaga kita" = i really miss you

so that menas ur extremely missed  

cheers!


----------

